# HMCS Sackville will be repaired!



## Patski (30 Jan 2018)

Good news! The HMCS Sackville will get foundings for repairs!

https://navaltoday.com/2018/01/30/canada-repairing-museum-ship-hmcs-sackville/


----------



## Underway (30 Jan 2018)

What they need to do is either pull her out of the water and place her in a building on a cradle, or cement her into the ground as a permanent monument.  This floating and rotting thing is terrible.  Do the same thing as well for HMCS Haida who had similar work done last winter.  I understand the attraction of having a floating ship but ships were not made to float forever.


----------



## kratz (30 Jan 2018)

After a BOA ceremony three years ago, I was speaking with a retired Admiral. He was canvasing for the Naval Trust and he mentioned the leading proposal is to get her indoors, under a roof, on display for the public. An idea like that will take a lot of funding and commitment to our Naval history.


----------



## Edward Campbell (30 Jan 2018)

kratz said:
			
		

> After a BOA ceremony three years ago, I was speaking with a retired Admiral. He was canvasing for the Naval Trust and he mentioned the leading proposal is to get her indoors, under a roof, on display for the public. An idea like that will take a lot of funding and commitment to our Naval history.




This may the project about which you are thinking; I am a (modest) supporter.


----------



## Patski (30 Jan 2018)

I do get the point of getting them out of the water, they wouldnt need as much money to keep them in good shape, but I can't keep thinking they should make one of the 2 (Sackville or Haida) in working condition, like many navies did with their iconic ships! The Aurora cruiser can still move on her own power!


----------



## Halifax Tar (30 Jan 2018)

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> This may the project about which you are thinking; I am a (modest) supporter.



I have never see that before ERC.  Thanks for the share.  

Its a shame we don't celebrate what could be debated as our greatest contribution in WW2 as much as we should.


----------



## jollyjacktar (30 Jan 2018)

We're having trouble finding parts for ships that are of recent build, the CPF.  Never mind something 80 years old.  Manufacturers go out of business, original drawings and specifications are lost or degrade to unusability.  This requires you to try and re-engineer parts, source possible manufactures who might be willing to make what you need. 

The costs are staggering.  In Preserver's refit in 2003/4 the casings for the steam driven cargo pumps had deteriorated to the point that they required replacing.  The OEM was no longer in business.  These casings, three of them, had to be custom made.  The cost was $1.5M each.

Sackville's propeller is gone, was sild for scrap value some years past.  I would hate to think of hiw much a new one would cost.

I agree.  It would be lovely to see them in as new/operating condition.  But realistically the costs/efforts would be prohibitive to do and maintain.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (30 Jan 2018)

yea who could possibly do that https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SS_Jeremiah_O%27Brien  and  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SS_John_W._Brown


----------



## kratz (30 Jan 2018)

E.R.C.,

Yes! That was the flier he had on hand when discussing the project with people. Thank you for the link.


----------



## jollyjacktar (30 Jan 2018)

Colin P said:
			
		

> yea who could possibly do that https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SS_Jeremiah_O%27Brien  and  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SS_John_W._Brown



Sure, Colin, anything is possible if you throw enough money into it.  Just how much money do you want to throw?  I don't think you're going to find support enough to make Sackville or Haida sail on their own again.  The Memorial Trust folks are having a hard enough time to make what E.R. linked happen.  Might be a different story if we had as large a population to chip in as the Liberty ships do in the US.


----------



## YZT580 (30 Jan 2018)

We have more than enough people to cover the costs of restoration and operation without drawing on any budget.  What we don't have are enough Canadians with pride in their heritage: perhaps because the majority don't have any historical ties.  After all most families didn't arrive until post-war and many of them were on the other side during the war.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (30 Jan 2018)

They probably want to fix her up and recommission her


----------



## garb811 (30 Jan 2018)

Maybe they can get the folks who did the Bluenose II to do the job?  After dragging that out for seven years, I'm sure they have lots of experience now.


----------



## jollyjacktar (30 Jan 2018)

That's not even funny.  As a NS taxpayer, I'm really pissed off at Darryl Dexter and his NDP.


----------



## Patski (2 Feb 2018)

For me, any money given to preserve them is good. hopefully, none of those two will end up like the Fraser...


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (2 Feb 2018)

recceguy said:
			
		

> They probably want to fix her up and recommission her



Well, there are lots of non-navy types in these fora that constantly insist, in the various Navy fora, that we trade some frigates/CSC for a greater number of corvettes. That would grant them their wish.  ;D

But I agree with Underway: Land the sucker, and HMCS HAIDA while you're at it. I'll go one further (and commit a sacrilege according to the old hands who served on those and are still around), once landed, cut bloody door size openings on the side of their hulls so visitors can safely access the lower levels - and see what a steamship engine room or boiler room looks like and the mess decks that seamen had to live in.


----------



## Cloud Cover (2 Feb 2018)

Nothing wrong with well armed corvettes as long as they don't take away from the frigate force.   I can remember the Canadian Sovereignty Enforcement Vessel idea, which was basically an underarmed corvette. Everybody dreaded the prospect of bouncing around in something smaller than the DDE/IRE. And then along came the MCDV.... 

I like what the RAN did with the Perth class as a preservation project:


----------



## Fishbone Jones (2 Feb 2018)

That's just an easy way to store spare parts.


----------



## Underway (3 Feb 2018)

whiskey601 said:
			
		

> Nothing wrong with well armed corvettes as long as they don't _take away from the frigate force._



There's the rub.  Limited pers, limited resources, where are they going to go?  



			
				whiskey601 said:
			
		

> I like what the RAN did with the Perth class as a preservation project:



I have heard parts of the Iroquois will be on display at some point at the Military history museum in Ottawa.


----------



## Edward Campbell (15 May 2021)

Sorry to revive an sleepy old thread, but here is evidence of some progress. As a point on interest, Sackville was launched on 15 May 1941 at Saint John Dry Dock and Shipbuilding; she was commissioned in December of that year.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (15 May 2021)

Yes I being following this with interest, hull had an extra layer of steel added and bunch of work to her upper works


----------

